# snow plow prep package?



## apluslawn (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a resource (online or off), or where to find if a truck has the snow plow prep package on a used ford. We purchased an 1999 F-350 last winter and had to call multiple dealerships and then ford fleet to find out. Ford Fleet said it did but I cannot find the 86M designation on the truck. Our local dealer says he has access but that we would have to call him with the vin on every potential purchase. Any help?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

If the truck doesn't have the original window sticker with it, then the only way is to go through the dealer. They can run the number and tell you quickly. 

Toyman


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

I think if you measure between the frame and the spring the distance is 6 inches vs 4 on the non snow prep


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Send an email to "[email protected]" with your name, address, email and vin and in about a week they will send you a build sheet. I just got mine last week and it does have the plow prep.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

99-08 should have an X on the door sticker under "Springs".


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Mine has a TTCC, but no X, and the build sheet says it has the plow prep.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Did they ever offer the snow plow prep on a 2006 F250 Supercab?

I'm looking at a 2006 F250 Supercab that does not have the plow prep, but it has a 100,000 mile bumper-bumper extended warranty. If I buy that truck, and put a plow on it, what happens to the warranty?

Thanks!!


----------

